# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  [Concours] Les Canards Chantent Noël

## Diwydiant

Noël approche. Je sais, dit comme ça, ça peut surprendre.


 Il est vrai qu’entre morosité ambiante et douceur des températures, l’Esprit de Noël ne semble pas très marqué, cette année.

Mais dans moins de deux semaines aura lieu le festival annuel de boustifaille, de ripaille et de déballage de cadeaux.


 Et savez-vous ce qu’il faudrait pour se mettre dans un atmosphère de fin d’année comme on les aime ?

La réponse est simple : des chants de Noël.


 Car rien ne vaut des chansons pleines de joie et de gaieté pour se  dire que l’amour de son prochain est le plus beau cadeau qui soit.



*Canard PC* et les *Géants Verts* vous proposent donc d’imaginer votre propre chant de Noël, et de le partager aux autres, avant le *03 janvier à minuit*.

Attention toutefois à y *incorporer les mots « Canards », « Lapin » et « Slip »*.


 Vous pouvez proposer votre chant sous forme de texte ou de chanson,  sachant que les récompenses seront différentes dans un cas ou dans  l’autre.


*Les lots pour les paroliers* : Des jeux vidéos, des abonnements et accessoires.
*Les lots pour les chanteurs* : Du bon matos hardaware (Carte graphique, SSD) et abonnements et accessoires.



 Snif, snif… Oui, ça y est, je commence à le sentir, l’Esprit de Noël…

----------


## Ninuna

Le résultat de ce concours arrivera avant celui du concours sickstarter?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est probable  :B): 

 :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

On a déjà les gagnants (mais pas les lots).

----------


## Flad

Bon je chante pas, j'écris mal du coup je vais détourner le chant de noël du moment de mon pti : 
L'as tu vu ? L'as tu vu ?
Le petit lapin, le petit lapin
L'as tu vu ? L'as tu vu ?
Le petit lapin au slip pointu !

Il s'appelle père Canards
Par les WC, Par les WC
Il s'appelle père Canards
Et par les WC il va entrer !

Il apporte des calottes
Sa hotte en est pleine, sa hotte en est pleine
Il apporte des calottes
Sa hotte en est pleine et c'est pour les trolls !

----------


## Taro

J'ai écrit des paroles sympa, je vous chante ça demain et je fais tourner.  :B): 

Le ridicule ne tue pas, j'affronterai l'adversité  :Cigare:

----------


## Grhyll

Oh ça me motive bien, ça :D Peut-être que je vais enfin prendre le temps de tenter une vidéo multi-voix, comme j'ai envie de le faire depuis environ dix ans !

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai hâte.

Pour me le passer en boucle  ::ninja::

----------


## haik

Très sympa comme idée, j'ai quelques petites idées dans la tête!
Comme le collègue du dessus, ça se prête à quelques harmonies comme thème, ça va envoyer de la quarte et de la quinte (de toux, surtout)

----------


## Torgue

Je démarre 

Petit caneton : 

Version senior : https://www.dropbox.com/s/f24c3rti5h...neton.mp3?dl=0

Version voix d'enfant (qui boit de la bière) : https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2uln0spqc...n%202.mp3?dl=0

----------


## Grhyll

> Je démarre 
> 
> Petit caneton : 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2uln0spqc...n%202.mp3?dl=0


Sublime :D Bon par contre j'en écouterai pas d'autre avant de faire la mienne, sinon je n'oserai pas utiliser la même mélodie et y aura plus rien de dispo d'ici là ^^

----------


## Taro

Question : peut-on proposer plusieurs chansons ?  ::unsure:: 

J'en ai préparé trois : une à capella et deux avec musique.  ::): 
La première est moisie, la deuxième ça passe, et la troisième est clairement ma préférée, donc si je dois me limiter je n'envoie que celle-la.
Sinon, j'envoie les trois.

J'ai les MP3 de prêts et je suis en train d'envoyer les versions "vidéo" sur Youtube pour permettre aux canards d'écouter le massacre  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je démarre 
> 
> Petit caneton : 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2uln0spqc...n%202.mp3?dl=0


Ouuuh à un moment c'est tellement faux  ::XD::  mes oreilles ont saigné  ::cry::

----------


## Torgue

J'ai remis un lien en version senior

Je conseil ce site pour faire vite fait des enregistrements (quand on a rien)

Ça permettra a certain de s'y mettre.

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est sympa  ::ninja::

----------


## Memory

> Je démarre 
> 
> Petit caneton : 
> 
> Version senior : https://www.dropbox.com/s/f24c3rti5h...neton.mp3?dl=0
> 
> Version voix d'enfant (qui boit de la bière) : https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2uln0spqc...n%202.mp3?dl=0


Génial, par contre faut pas mettre trop fort !

----------


## Taro

> Question : peut-on proposer plusieurs chansons ?





> C'est sympa


Ce monsieur en vert a peut-être la réponse à ma question ?  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui bien sur. Mais une seule chanson suffit pour faire basculer nos cœurs.

----------


## Taro

D'accord, merci !  ::): 

Alors les voici :



Lien : http://www.mediafire.com/listen/zq5h..._Chanson_1.mp3



Lien : http://www.mediafire.com/listen/034d..._Chanson_2.mp3



Lien : http://www.mediafire.com/listen/tads..._Chanson_3.mp3

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'adore !

----------


## Taro

Pourtant c'est moyen...  ::P: 

J'avais des cours de chant privés fut un temps, j'étais bien moins mauvais ! Et puis j'ai partiellement mué... Oui juste partiellement comme ça je ne peux ni descendre trop bas ni monter trop haut  :tired: 

Laquelle ?  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

La 3eme on est a fond dedans.

Mais j'ai hâte d'avoir un album complet de vos œuvres .

----------


## Taro

Super à moi le hardware  ::P:   ::wub:: 

Faites pas de propositions les gens je NEED ce matos !  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ca c'est pas des cadeaux de radins dites donc, chapeau une nouvelle fois les grands verts  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Certes, mais pour gagner encore faut il jouer.

Qui va trouver son SSD au pied du sapin dans la galette des rois (ça fera une belle fève) ?

Qui va pouvoir cuire sa galette avec une belle CG pimpante ? :Mellow2:

----------


## Taro

Moi moi moi  :Mellow2:

----------


## Diwydiant

Moi aussi !  :Bave: 

Ah mince, je ne peux pas participer   ::P:

----------


## eiremanoffrance

J'invente un concept paradoxale, la torture drôle, tu souffre mais ça te fais sourire.... :Cigare: 
le texte est drole, par contre le chanteur... à changer de vocation très très rapidement ( a coté cindy sanders c'est une diva !)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j2qi8kqzcz...e%202.mp3?dl=0
Sur une base de petit papa noel
"Petit Lapin Noel"

Attention, je décline toute responsabilité lié à cette audition !!!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je n'arrive pas à accéder à ce chant de noël.


A ça doit être sympa avec le chant (nous sommes un publique facile chez les géants verts)

Ok c'est bon pour le téléchargement

----------


## Taro

Tiens autre question con, je peux revenir à la charge et en proposer d'autres, pour que votre cœur chavire encore plus ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui vous pouvez faire autant de chanson que vous voulez.

@eiremanoffrance  Mais ça passe superbement !

----------


## eiremanoffrance

]@ Mr Ianou alors je vais mettre la 1ere version (ou en enregistrant, je me retient de rire, tellement je suis fier de moi) !!!!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kc4l66vxp7...faite.mp3?dl=0
et toujours le texte qui va avec

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le 1er lien a fonctionné donc c'est bon.
On dirait Miosec qui chante Noël 😁

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Le 1er lien a fonctionné donc c'est bon.


Il y a deux versions : la normale et le second est plus un "rush"

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Le 1er lien a fonctionné donc c'est bon.
> On dirait Miosec qui chante Noël


Ben zut, moi qui ne boit pas !!!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

(vaguement sur l'air de petit papa noël  ::ninja::  )

Le buraliste a sorti son cutter
Il a ouvert le carton
"Tiens sûr'ment pour les enfants ce torchon"
Petit buraliste quelle erreur

Petit canard PC
Quand tu viendras m'dépouiller
Avec tes 12000 hors série
N'oublie pas que mon fils te lit

Et avant de boucler
Il faudra bien vérifier
Qu'aucun slip sale ne s'est glissé
J'aimerai bien ne pas dégueuler

Parce qu'avec les images de Fishbone
Je vais encore me faire engueuler
Et me faire frapper par Bobonne
Moi je voulais juste rigoler

Petit Canard PC
Quand tu viendras me dépouiller
Avec tous tes petits lapins
Ce s'rait cool de pas brûler mon sapin

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et bien voila faut pas faire son timide.

----------


## Flad

Chtite question au passage : combien de vainqueurs par catégorie ?

----------


## Taro

Je devrais pas tarder à préparer une autre fournée de tubes inégalables  :B):

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> Je devrais pas tarder à préparer une autre fournée de tubes inégalables


Je prends cela comme un affront, je vais (tenter) de relever le défi !

----------


## Taro

Amène toi  :Cigare: 

...  ::P:

----------


## Mepeanuts

J'y travaille encore avec ma "team", mais un peu pris avec Noel, petite question quelle est la deadline, samedi 2 à 23H59 ou dimanche 3 à 23H59 ? Toujours un doute avec les histoires de minuit...
Merci !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Dimanche 3 23h59

Il ne reste donc plus qu'une semaine pour faire un truc les gars.

----------


## Grhyll

Ben j'ai pas beaucoup avancé, pour ma part, je crois que je vois trop ambitieux :D

----------


## haik

Ho-Ho-Ho!
Voilà ma contribution.

*Petit Canard Surveille Les Soldes Steam*

Sur l'air de _While shepherds watched their flocks_ (trad), largement inspiré de l'excellente version de Tim Eriksen sur son excellent album _Star In The East_
Oui, les (CS) sources, c'est important  :;): 

Lien SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/hobohaiku/pet...s-soldes-steam

Lien direct
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...oldesSteam.wav



(PS: y'a moyen d'embeder le player Soundcloud sur le forum?)


_Petit Canard surveille les soldes Steam_


Petit Canard surveille les soldes Steam
Si impatient ce soir, si impatient ce soir.
Quand l'ange de Valve lui Apparu devant:
"Les soldes c'est maintenant."

"Dépense en paix" dit l'envoyé de Gabe
"Tu n'perdras pas ton slip."
"Mais tout ces jeux à -60%
Je ne veux pas me ruiner"

"Ouvre ton CS, tu y verras l'miracle
Le seigneur t'y attend, le seigneur t'y attends
Prepares toi à être émerveillé
Aie la foi en Gabe"

"Avec ceci, ta femme sera contente
Tu n'vendras pas ton fils
Et ton portefeuille sera plein à craquer
Et tu seras joyeux"

Ainsi parla l'ange venu des cieux
Puis apparu une caisse.
Avec une skin pour le Desert Eagle
Elle vaut 500€

Petit canard ne peut en croire ses yeux
"Mon Noël est sauvé!
Mes petits lapins, je vais en profiter
Et tout dépenser"

----------


## Grhyll

Oooh mais c'est de toute beauté  ::O:  C'est toi qui as joué la guitare aussi ?

----------


## haik

> Oooh mais c'est de toute beauté  C'est toi qui as joué la guitare aussi ?


Merci! Et oui, tout est joué et,err, chanté par moi.

----------


## Grhyll

Ca va, on sent que tu n'es pas encore devenu professionnel en matière de chant, mais ça s'écoute quand même sans grincer des dents  ::):  Et l'instrumental est net ! Ca me motive, j'essaierai d'enregistrer mon caca demain (pas littéralement du caca, hein).

----------


## Taro

> Ca me motive, j'essaierai d'enregistrer mon caca demain (pas littéralement du caca, hein).


"Gniiiii... PLOUF ! Haaaaaa..."  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Plus que quelques jours.
Je vais peut être recevoir les copies sur la fin.

----------


## haik

> les copie


Quand t'es tellement pessimiste de recevoir de nouvelles entrées que tu te dis que ça ne vaut pas la peine de déranger le pluriel pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Aie touché.

----------


## Taro

Reprends espoir. Mon deuxième arrivage arrive progressivement  :Cigare: 

J'ai retenté un peu l'a capella en plus, si c'est pas la classe  :Cigare: 

*4 - Doux lapin (a capella)*



Lien de téléchargement : http://www.mediafire.com/listen/f13a..._Chanson_4.mp3

Et la prochaine qui arrive est sur le thème du moment : la fin d'année et le nouveau Star Wars !

----------


## Sodium

C'est pas évident avec les mots à placer. Dans notre langue y a que deux mots qui riment avec slip et c'est clip et ramonage, alors ...  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Est ce que je peux faire chanter Madame ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Est ce que je peux faire chanter Madame ?


Je pense pas qu'elle serait contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Deuxième de la seconde vague !



*/!\ Attention, cette chanson contient du spoil majeur sur Star Wars VII : La réveil de la Force !*

_5 - Je te spoile en chemin (a capella) :_



Lien de téléchargement : http://www.mediafire.com/listen/08wb..._Chanson_5.mp3

----------


## LtBlight

Mon oeuvre est disponible *ici*, promis après j'arrête le crack.

----------


## Lowren

Je prépare une version chantée qui arrive avant la deadline du concours (normalement)  :B): 

En attendant v'la les paroles :

*Noël sans Canard (n'est pas un vrai Noël)*

Intro:
(Canard PC, Canard PC, Canard PC, Canard PC)
(Mon magazine favori) (En simple ou hors série)

Flocons et lumières partout dans la cité
Sapin et cadeaux près de la cheminée
(La magie de Noël est arrivée)
Paix et joie dans tout le pays
Les amoureux s’embrassent sous le gui
(On danse, on chante et on rit)
Oh Père Noël, vas-tu m’apporter
Mon abonnement Canard PC ?

Couplet 1

Oh ce soir nous célébrons (Noël)
Ce merveilleux réveillon (de Noël)
Une fête comme jamais je n’en avais vu
Du champagne comme jamais je n’en avais bu
Les décorations sont si belles
Sous les douces musiques de Noël
Je tiens mon verre comme une diva
Dans ma plus belle robe de gala
Je vois la neige à travers la fenêtre
Demain j’irai me promener peut-être
Lumière tamisée
Et du lapin pour dîner

Pré-refrain

Les chants de Noël résonnent au son du piano
Bientôt tout le monde ouvrira ses cadeaux
Père Noël, s’il te plait ne m’oublie pas
Je compte sur toi, Je compte sur toi
Car

Refrain

Oh, un Noël sans Canard
N’est pas un vrai Noël
Hors-série ou Hardware
Même un abo trimestriel
J’ai besoin de mon Canard ce soir
J’attendrai dans la nuit noire
Car un Noël sans Canard
N’est pas un vrai Noël
Non non non, non…

Bridge

Oh
Je suis prête à caser le mot Slip dans ma chanson
Il n’y a pas plus balourd
Mais s’il te plait n’y prête aucune attention
Ce n’est que pour un concours

Je veux tourner les pages
De mon mag plein d’images

Oui !

Refrain

Oh, un Noël sans Canard
N’est pas un vrai Noël
Hors-série ou Hardware
Même un abo trimestriel
J’ai besoin de mon Canard ce soir
J’attendrai dans la nuit noire
Car un Noël dans Canard
N’est pas un vrai Noël
Non non non, non…

 ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

Fichtre...

Les Canards sont survoltés   :Bave:

----------


## Taro

Me voilà relégué au second plan  ::cry::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouah ! Ce retour d'un coup.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je tiens l'idée, c'est à chanter sur l'air de "Vive le vent" :

Canards lapin slip
Canards lapin slip
Caaanards lapin sliiip
Canards lapin slip
Canards lapin slip
Canards ! Lapin ! Slip !

De rien.

----------


## Grhyll

> Mon oeuvre est disponible *ici*, promis après j'arrête le crack.


Woaah le chant pique XD Mais pouce vert pour les paroles et le choix de la mélodie ^^

taronyu26 plus rien ne t'arrête :D J'ai pas écouté celle sur Star Wars vu que je ne l'ai toujours pas vu...

Je partage aussi mes paroles, comme Lowren si tout se passe bien la version chantée arrivera dans les prochains jours :


No-ël !
Le petit Jésus dans l'étable, 
La famille au complet à table, 
Les cadeaux moisis, c'est trop aimable !

Etienne s'est lancé dès l'entrée
Déclamant son pamphlet
A la gloire du FN
Seule la cousine vegan
Qui braie comme un âne
N'en a pas marre, 
Elle gueule sur son foi gras d'canard...

Et à côté, le bébé
Farfouille avec les mains
Dans la terrine de lapin.
La grand-mère s'est figée, 
A perdu son dentier, 
Je crois qu'elle s'est compis-

La tantine, qui boit comme un trou,
S'est levée, et r'tire ses dessous...
Elle envoie balader ses nippes, 
Je m'retrouve avec un gâteau au slip !

C'est ça l'esprit de Noël !

----------


## Grhyll

Allez hop j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains :
https://soundcloud.com/grhyll/canardsdenoyeldegrhyll

----------


## haik

Me Love!

----------


## Hubes

> Allez hop j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains :
> https://soundcloud.com/grhyll/canardsdenoyeldegrhyll


Hahaha,
Parfait !

----------


## Grhyll

Merci  :^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Allez hop j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains :
> https://soundcloud.com/grhyll/canardsdenoyeldegrhyll


 ::XD::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Ok on livraison demain, avec le son et les images !  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ok, car en effet plus que 24 heures (à la louche).

----------


## Sodium

Je peaufine l'arrangement, ça arrivera demain aussi. ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Arrêtez, j'ai besoin de ce hardware  ::cry::

----------


## Mepeanuts

On a été un poil ambitieux du coup ça prend un peu de temps à monter, mais ça devrait valoir le coup  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

En hommage à Diwy et la Calypse:

"Ce matin, un lapin, a tué le Canard Noël! C'était un lapin qui, c'était un lapin qui, avait un SLI."

C'est tout pour moi, j'vous remercie!  ::P:

----------


## Ninuna

Petite participation écrite:

C'est Noël, c'est Noël,
Pliz ban Cacao
C'est Noël, c'est Noël,
Pliz ban les modos

Diwy refait un concours
Son slip je lui ferait manger
Mes oreilles saignent toujours
D'entendre les canards chanter
Ce concours est idiot
Il est plein de promesses
Mais Ianou a perdu les lots
Il devrait faire gaffe a ses fesses

Petit Pipo Noël
Offre moi un grappin
Même si les canards ont des ailes
Ils volent comme des lapins
Et quand le matin se lèvera
Mon seul cadeau sera une sandale
Ainsi que des jeux pour Ouya
Ce Noël est un scandale

 :210:

----------


## Sodium

Voilà mon "œuvre", enregistrée avec un violent mal de gorge mais du coup ça raccorde avec le froid dehors  ::): 




[Couplet]

Petit canard PC
Quand tu seras publié
Avec, tes tests-euh par milliers
Je saurai, enfin quoi acheter

Les soldes ont commencé
Ma ludothèque va exploser 
De jeux, que je lanc'rai jamais
Mon banquier, va remercier

[Pré-refrain]

Des RPG, pour explorer
Des FPS, pour tout fragger
Un kickstarter, pour m'escroquer
Des DLC, pour dominer

[Refrain]

Petit canard, petit lapin
Quand tu passeras sous mon sapin
N'oublie pas d'm'apporter, 
des trucs, des machins

Petit canard, petit lapin,
Ne t'en vas pas, allez reviens
On jouera toute la nuit
En slip, dans mon lit

[Couplet]

Petit lapin d'Noël
Quand tu descendras du ciel
Avec, tes clés Steam par milliers
Achetées, sur des sites polonais

Moi j'ai été gentil
J'ai sauvé des jolies filles
C'est vrai, elles étaient virtuelles
Dans mes rêves, elles étaient réelles

[Refrain]

[Solo]

[Pré-refrain]

Un gros joystick, pour m'exciter
Un processeur, pour pas ramer
Une 3DS, à caresser
Un Oculus, pour m'espionner

[Refrain]

[Refrain]

----------


## LonelyStorm

Citoyens et Citoyennes de la Terre, salutations !

Ici TK-13655 et comme vous le savez peut-être, Canard PC est le magazine de jeux vidéo officiel de l'Empire Galactique sur cette planète ! Je suis tombé sur ce concours et me suis donc attelé à la tâche de cette coutume terrienne de la chanson de Noël avec le résultat ci-dessous ! J'espère avoir réussi la mission !




Paroles :
Je suis un Storm loin de chez lui
Sur une planète inconnue
Et le soir quand vient la nuit
Une seule pensée qui ne fuit

Je veux juste le retrouver
Plus que tout autre nécessité
Et de puis cette Terre
Ce que je veux pour Noël c'est Vader.

Je suis un Storm loin de chez lui
Sur une planète inconnue
Et le soir quand vient la nuit
Une seule pensée qui ne fuit

Pas besoin de nouvelle Armure
Ni de Slip ou de chaussure
Mes blasters sont à 100%
Et mon casque toujours fringant.

Je veux juste le retrouver
Plus que tout autre nécessité
Et de puis cette Terre
Ce que je veux pour Noël c'est Vader.

J'ai bien de quoi me restaurer
De l'entrée jusqu'au dessert
Des bestioles bizarres à manger
Canard et lapins de la Terre.

Je regrette un peu Tatooïne
Malgré la chaleur et le sable
Un steak de bantha, leur sauce divine
Et j'oublie le désagréable

Mais tout cela n'est vraiment rien
Comparé à ce besoin
Car bien seul sur Terre
Tout ce que je veux pour Noël c'est Vader.

J'allume parfois ma capsule
Juste pour entendre sa voix.
Je me rapelle de ses gestes
Impossible d'oublier cela.

Et tout le monde le craignait
Je veux être à ses cotés
Par l'Empereur, coincé ! Pas moyen de m'échapper
Combien de temps vais-je donc rester bloquer ?

Je suis un Storm loin de chez lui
J'ai qu'une chose à demander
Un retour dans ma galaxie
Lui dire qu'j'n'ai pas déserté

Je veux juste le retrouver
Plus que tout autre nécessité
Et de puis cette Terre
Ce que je veux pour Noël c'est Vader.

PS : En passant je suis fan de la chanson de Sodium, je pense que je vais la rajouter à la playlist qui passe dans mon casque.
Petit canard, petit lapin. Quand tu passeras sous mon sapin N'oublie pas d'm'apporter, des trucs, des machins... C'est vraiment entrainant...

----------


## Mepeanuts

::o:  :Prey:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Sieur Sodium, mes respects!  :Prey: 

Cette chanson est une tuerie!!!  :Clap:

----------


## Lowren

Bon ben finalement pas de version chantée pour moi, je tente ma chance avec de simples paroles (en page 2)  :^_^: 

J'ai bougé de chez moi aujourd'hui et j'ai oublié mon micro comme une con...

----------


## Grhyll

Sodium, LonelyStorm:  ::O:

----------


## Sodium

> Sieur Sodium, mes respects! 
> 
> Cette chanson est une tuerie!!!


Merci, j'espère juste que ça ne va pas aboutir à une pétition des mes voisins pour me faire expulser  ::o:

----------


## nova

La chanson de sodium  :Rock:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oh putain la relance de 12...

----------


## Taro

Super mise en scène  ::o: ... mais y'a que mes oreilles qui ont un peu couiné ?  ::P:

----------


## LonelyStorm

Je dois vous avouer une chose : il n'y a pas de cours de chant inclus dans la formation de Stormtrooper sur Carida. Et puis le casque n'aide pas non plus ! :P

----------


## Mepeanuts

Et voilà le travail !  ::): 




et les paroles :

_Il y a une fête pour tout
Une journée pour chacun
Des occasions fourre-tout
Comme la St Valentin

Plus que la St Glinglin
Ou l'jour de la marmotte
Que Pâques et son lapin
C'est Noël qui me botte

Noël
Les boules sont de sortie
Les tenues assorties
Avale donc ton hostie
Noël
On mange des canards
De la dinde au homard
Allez finis ta part

Y'a la fête du muguet
Le jour de la tulipe
Il y'a la Fierté Gay
Et même la fête du slip

Mais la fête que je préfère
C’est pas celle des mamans
Ni même celle de la bière
Mais bien évidemment  

Noël
Le traîneau dans la bûche
L’écharpe qui peluche
Et grand-mère qui trébuche
Noël
On s’offre tout nos voeux
Ca sent le résineux
Regarde mon joli noeud

Noël
Des cadeaux par milliers
Qu'il faudra emballer
Des fois y'a plus d'papier
Noël
Les dents du fond qui baignent
Ca sent fort la châtaigne
Des fois y'a plus d'papier_"

(et c'est une composition originale by tHom !  ::): )

----------


## Sodium

Sacré boulot en si peu de temps  ::o:

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous êtes de vrais malades  ::wub::

----------


## LonelyStorm

Il y a du lourd là. Je glisse un mot au Seigneur Vader dès que je suis de retour dans ma galaxie pour les Chœurs de l'Armée Impériale.  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Woaah bientôt le CD compile des participations, à ce rythme  :^_^:

----------


## Sodium

Hum pas si vite, je suis en train de négocier la vente de mon instru avec David Guetta  :B):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Hum pas si vite, je suis en train de négocier la vente de mon instru avec David Guetta


Y'a un solo de guitare, il refusera. Sauf si c'est remixé dubstep  ::ninja::  :trollfacile:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Vous êtes géniaux.  ::lol::  Hop tout le monde a gagné !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben va falloir faire des choix.

Merci déjà à tous les participants.

On ressortira tout ça l'année prochaine mais c'est juste fabuleux.

On va trancher disons une bonne semaine le temps de réunir tout le monde.

On annoncera les lots en attendant très bientôt.

Merci à tous encore et bonne et heureuse année.

----------


## MoB

> On va trancher disons une bonne semaine le temps de réunir tout le monde.


Si vous pouviez en profiter pour délibérer sur le concours d'avant ca serait pas mal aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

On sait combien il y aura de gagnants dans chaque catégorie ?

Et aussi, les chanteurs les moins bien notés par la rédac' pourront-ils être déplacés vers la catégorie des écrivains ?
Je demande car :
J'ai peur de perdre, la concurrence en chanson a été rude sur la finÇa me ferait chier de perdre dans la section chanson, et de pas compter dans la section texte, pendant que dans ladite section on aurait un gagnant qui aura juste écrit du texte... pas forcément mauvais mais sans gros investissement perso... là où nous autres chanteurs avons eu le culot d'affronter le ridicule dans l'adversité !

----------


## Flad

> On sait combien il y aura de gagnants dans chaque catégorie ?
> 
> Et aussi, les chanteurs les moins bien notés par la rédac' pourront-ils être déplacés vers la catégorie des écrivains ?
> Je demande car :
> J'ai peur de perdre, la concurrence en chanson a été rude sur la finÇa me ferait chier de perdre dans la section chanson, et de pas compter dans la section texte, pendant que dans ladite section on aurait un gagnant qui aura juste écrit du texte... pas forcément mauvais mais sans gros investissement perso... là où nous autres chanteurs avons eu le culot d'affronter le ridicule dans l'adversité !


Je vote contre ayant pondu un ridicule texte minable !  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Loin de moi l'idée de dire que c'est minable parce que ça a juste été écrit, au contraire on a eu de jolies paroles de rédigées, mais y'a aussi le ridicule et, s'il ne tue pas... bah il en est pas loin quand même  ::P:

----------


## Sodium

Ca serait peut-être bien de regrouper toutes les participations dans un post afin de pouvoir joyeusement ruiner les oreilles de nos voisins de bureau dans la bonne humeur.
Je le ferais bien, mais je suis une fainiasse, et en plus j'ai piscine.

----------


## Taro

Je le ferais bien moi aussi, mais je maintiens déjà plein de topics, et en plus Sodium a piscine.

----------


## Mepeanuts

moi j'ai des oreilles de lapin rose, je suis sûr de gagner non?  ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je suis tombé sur ce concours et me suis donc attelé à la tâche de cette coutume terrienne.


T'es un poil à la bourre mais participe toujours, ça pourra être rigolo quand même  :^_^:

----------


## LonelyStorm

> Je suis tombé sur ce concours et me suis donc attelé à la tâche de cette coutume terrienne.





> Je suis tombé sur ce concours et me suis donc attelé à la tâche de cette coutume terrienne [...]


Je pense qu'il n'y a nul besoin des Renseignements Impériaux pour se rendre compte qu'il y a eu un petit coup (malheureux ?) de copier-coller  :^_^:   :tired:  Ou alors c'est une autre coutume locale que je n'ai pas comprise  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Mais merde, je me disais "j'ai déjà lu ce truc quelque part" et puis finalement j'avais conclu par "non je dois juste rêver".  ::o:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Hmm, déjà vu.

----------


## picturapoesis

Mepeanuts, punaise, la débauche de moyens ::o:  Bravo, le résultat est superbe, ça sonne super bien  ::): 

Taronyu26, la dernière est vraiment sympa aussi  ::): 

Sodium, aucun amour-propre  ::lol::  craquage complètement assumé. Et se paye le luxe d'être solide techniquement. De loin ma préférée! Grandiose ! ::love::

----------


## Taro

> Taronyu26, la dernière est vraiment sympa aussi


Merci !  :^_^:

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Mepeanuts, punaise, la débauche de moyens Bravo, le résultat est superbe, ça sonne super bien 
> 
> Taronyu26, la dernière est vraiment sympa aussi 
> 
> Sodium, aucun amour-propre  craquage complètement assumé. Et se paye le luxe d'être solide techniquement. De loin ma préférée! Grandiose !


Merci !  ::):

----------


## Sodium

> Sodium, aucun amour-propre craquage complètement assumé. *Et se paye le luxe d'être solide techniquement.* De loin ma préférée! Grandiose !


Merci, ça fait toujours plaisir quand soi-même on se focalise bien évidemment sur tous les défauts  ::):

----------


## Mepeanuts

Moi Sodium il m'a propulsé debut 90s devant le Club Dorothée,  on dirait un générique de super sentai :-)

----------


## Sodium

J'aimerais que l'on cesse de tourner en dérision le fruit de mon travail.
Il s'agit d'un texte très personnel abordant des sujets graves me touchant directement. J'y ai vraiment mis mes tripes et faire ressurgir certains souvenirs n'a pas été facile.
Si vous ne le faites pas pour moi, faites-le au moins pour Petit Canard et Petit Lapin.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> J'y ai vraiment mis mes tripes


Oui, d'ailleurs tu seras gentil de passer la serpillière, y a des bouts qui traînent encore  ::P:

----------


## LonelyStorm

Sodium j'ai compris ta douleur. J'ai moi aussi exprimé toute ma détresse dans ma chanson. C'est sous le coup de cette émotion terrible que je chante faux d'ailleurs !!

----------


## Taro

Avec mes oeuvres d'art, point de malheur ni de sujets graves, du pur plaisir et de l'amour à base de recyclé. C'était Noël bitches, et vous vous en souviendrez longtemps. Vos oreilles aussi. Nos oreilles à tous.

----------


## Haraban

Une compil' CD des _Canards chantent noël_ dans le prochain CPC, j'y crois.

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Je viens de refaire le tour des chansons, on est quand même des grands malades !!!
Autant d'énergie, de recherches et de poésie avec comme challenge le canard/lapin/slip.
Cela illustre parfaitement la phrase qui  dit que le génie (je ne parle pas de moi) n'est jamais loin de la folie !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Merci pour eux.

----------


## Taro

> Une compil' CD des _Canards chantent noël_ dans le prochain CPC, j'y crois.


NON ! Ou alors, je reçois 10% des recettes pour ce numéro, abonnements compris.

----------


## haik

> NON ! Ou alors, je reçois 10% des recettes pour ce numéro, abonnements compris.


Capitaliste!

Ma contribution est spécifiquement faite pour, en CC-BY-SA  :;):

----------


## Taro

> Capitaliste!


Je suis en train de m'installer sur Paris et je me "prostitue" (façon de parler, heureusement j'ai des parents pour m'aider et ne pas avoir besoin de réellement vendre mon corps, mais sinon il aurait fallu et pas qu'un peu) pour tout ce que je fais :
Trouver un taf  :ouaiouai: Trouver un appart  ::wacko:: Se déplacer  ::huh:: Déménager  :Gerbe: 
Et à peine je vais commencer à bosser que l'état viendra me voir pour en absorber un maximum... et me faire manger des pâtes tous les jours.  ::'(: 

Donc, dis au monde d'arrêter de me saigner, de laisser mon compte bancaire en paix, et je fais gracieusement don de mes productions à Canard PC.  :;): 

En dehors de ça le capitalisme je m'en fous  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je suis en train de m'installer sur Paris et je me "prostitue" (façon de parler, heureusement j'ai des parents pour m'aider et ne pas avoir besoin de réellement vendre mon corps, mais sinon il aurait fallu et pas qu'un peu) pour tout ce que je fais :
> Trouver un taf Trouver un appart Se déplacer Déménager 
> Et à peine je vais commencer à bosser que l'état viendra me voir pour en absorber un maximum... et me faire manger des pâtes tous les jours. 
> 
> Donc, dis au monde d'arrêter de me saigner, de laisser mon compte bancaire en paix, et je fais gracieusement don de mes productions à Canard PC. 
> 
> En dehors de ça le capitalisme je m'en fous


Quelle idée d'aller à Paris aussi  ::P:  CQFD  :haha:

----------


## Taro

J'y vais parce que j'ai signé pour du taf.  ::cry::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Malheureusement ça commence souvent comme ça...

----------


## Mepeanuts



----------


## Mr Ianou

J'attends aussi faut dire qu'on est des putains de feignants en ce début d'année.

----------


## Ninuna

En attendant tu peut annoncer les vainqueurs du Sickstarter  ::ninja::

----------


## eiremanoffrance

challenge:
les responsables du concours ont jusqu’à vendredi  22 janvier 2016 16h58 pour donner les gagnants du concours "Les Canards Chantent Noël".
Si le délai est dépassé, la victoire sera à sauce Jacques MARTIN de l'école des fans : tout le monde a gagné !!! Les enfants sont formidables !!!

----------


## Sodium

Naïfs que vous êtes, ça fait bien longtemps que la rédaction de Canard PC a négocié la vente de l'intégralité des chansons produites ici avec Patrick Sébastien et compte les zéros de son compte en banque sur une plage des Îles Caïmans.

----------


## Mepeanuts

"Le gagnant remporte un abonnement d'un an au magazine Humanoïde".... ça a l'air bien je me demande où est l'arnaque?

----------


## eiremanoffrance

> "Le gagnant remporte un abonnement d'un an au magazine Humanoïde".... ça a l'air bien je me demande où est l'arnaque?


Il me semble que les gagnants disposeront de mémoire RAMBUS et de disque dur 1.8" de 40Go, si c'est pas du cadeau...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il me semble que les gagnants disposeront de mémoire RAMBUS et de disque dur 1.8" de 40Go, si c'est pas du cadeau...


Si ça peut aider à faire rêver, je veux bien offrir mon 1.6Go datant de mon Pentium 150, c'est collector! Et éventuellement ma SBAWE 32  :^_^:

----------


## Zebb

J'écoute la chanson de Sodium pratiquement chaque jour. Je crois que je suis foutu  :Emo:

----------


## Sodium

Je crois que j'ai trouvé ma vocation, je vais arrêter le metal progressif et me spécialiser dans la chanson geek idiote  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé ma vocation, je vais arrêter le metal progressif et me spécialiser dans la chanson geek idiote


Teuteuteu, tu dois pouvoir gérer les deux, feignasse!

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Bon, je vous propose un deal à tous:
Si l'équipe arrive a nous fournir les résultats des concours en cours, on leur fait une chorale avec tout les participants.
Date limite des résultats : 28 janvier 2016 à 17h16.
Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon, je vous propose un deal à tous:
> Si l'équipe arrive a nous fournir les résultats des concours en cours, on leur fait une chorale avec tout les participants.
> Date limite des résultats : 28 janvier 2016 à 17h16.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?


Petit canard, petit lapin...

----------


## Taro

On a toujours pas les résultats du sickstarter donc bon... peut-être saura-t-on d'ici 2017 ?  ::o:

----------


## Mepeanuts



----------


## Haraban

Ce qui est triste, c'est qu'en faisant des concours sans jamais donner les résultats, plus personne ne participera  :Emo:  .

----------


## Mepeanuts



----------


## Rouxbarbe



----------


## Taro

> Ce qui est triste, c'est qu'en faisant des concours sans jamais donner les résultats, plus personne ne participera  .


J'avoue que je suis un peu déçu de m'être donné du mal.  ::sad::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon promis je vous donne les résultats demain.

Je suis en congé, je m'occupe de vous.

----------


## Grhyll



----------


## Ninuna

Merci  ::lol:: 

On pourra avoir ceux du sickstarter avec?
Même si les lots arrive plus tard, l'important c'est de savoir qui est le meilleur (moi  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et ceux de Sickstarter aussi je les balance Ok.

Et ceux du prochain concours aussi.

Bon aller je balance  pour les vidéos (Mais pas dans l'ordre ha ha quel crapule je suis) :



- LonelyStorm
- Sodium
-Mepeanuts
- Haik


Je donnerais l'ordre et les cadeaux demain. Ainsi que les gagnants texte.

A demain sans faute (a part si un bus me passe dessus).

----------


## Mepeanuts



----------


## Taro

::o:   ::O:   ::sad::   :Emo:   ::cry::

----------


## Mr Ianou

M'en parle pas c'est un monde terrible les délibérations.

----------


## Taro

Ô rage, ô désespoir... J'aurais dû m'en arrêter à l'écrit, me voilà hors-jeu.

----------


## Sodium

Il est encore temps de passer sous les bureaux à la rédac ou c'est trop tard ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il est encore temps de passer sous les bureaux à la rédac ou c'est trop tard ?


Si tu passes dis moi quand je viendrai te tenir compagnie. Petit canard petit Lapin vaincra!!!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Donc pour les lots : 

Pour ceux qui ont chanté

N°1A Une carte Nvidia 960 GTX
N°2A Un SSD crucial MX 200 de 256 Go 
N°3A Un abonnement d'un an CPC 
N°4A Un abonnement de 6 mois CPC 

Pour ceux qui ont rédigé

N°1B 1 jeu vidéo et 6 mois à CPC
N°2B 1 jeux vidéo
N°3B 1 Mug

Voilà.

----------


## haik

C'est des beaux lots lots!

----------


## Haraban

Ah putain y'a du lourd dans les lots  ::O:  .
Bravo les géants verts  ::lol::  ... Même si vous êtes en retard, mais bon  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Taro

::cry::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Rhooo, le mug ça devrait même être un lot de consolation pour tous les participants tiens  ::o:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Et ceux de Sickstarter aussi je les balance Ok.


Pour de vrai ?  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Rhooo, le mug ça devrait même être un lot de consolation pour tous les participants tiens


Mais tellement !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ceux qui seront frustrés pourront toujours passer me voir, je dois pouvoir trouver des jeux sur Steam à offrir. Au pire on fera appel à Mr "Golden Backlog" Baalim  :^_^:

----------


## Sodium

> Donc pour les lots : 
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont chanté
> 
> N°1A Une carte Nvidia 960 GTX
> N°2A Un SSD crucial MX 200 de 256 Go 
> N°3A Un abonnement d'un an CPC 
> N°4A Un abonnement de 6 mois CPC 
> 
> ...


Suis-je le seul à me demander si Mr Ianou se lève 2h du matin ou si, torturé par sa conscience professionnelle, il n'en parvenait pas à dormir de nous laisser dans l'attente ?
Dans tous les cas, un tel dévouement c'est beau  ::ninja::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Mais maintenant on doit attendre qu'il se lève pour avoir l'ordre des gagnants !! ::o:

----------


## Lowren

Et aussi les gagnants texte, il me semble qu'on les a pas eu non plus  ::P:

----------


## Flad

!yep
j'ai bon espoir d'être dans le wagon :croiselesdoigtstresfort: ^^

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Mais maintenant on doit attendre qu'il se lève pour avoir l'ordre des gagnants !!


Hey, je suis debout.

----------


## Rouxbarbe



----------


## Sodium

> Hey, je suis debout.


Arrêtez de faire durer le suspense, on n'est pas à l'abri d'un accident de bus.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Alors on va commencer par donner les gagnants de l'écriture (même si certain n'ont pas chanté vous avez tous mis la plume dans l'encrier de vos émotions) :

- N°1B 1 jeu vidéo et 6 mois à CPC pour Lowren
- N°2B 1 jeux vidéo pour Arnold le Joufflu
- N°3B 1 Mug pour taronyu26

Je contacte les gagnants en PM pour prendre leur coordonnée.

Et comme je suis chaud les gagnants chants

- Mepeanuts pour Une carte Nvidia 960 GTX
- Sodium pour Un SSD crucial MX 200 de 256 Go 
- LonelyStorm pour Un abonnement d'un an CPC
- Haik pour Un abonnement de 6 mois CPC 

Félicitations à tous.

Merci beaucoup aux participants, y'a de belles pépites qu'on repassera à Noël prochain au coin du feu.

Et surtout n'oubliez pas que OH ! PUTAIN UN B...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> - Sodium pour Un SSD crucial MX 200 de 256 Go


Sodium, Sodium, Sodium, Yaaaaaayyyy!!!!  ::lol:: 





Par contre un an d'abo pour LonelyStorm, mouais, bon. Ouais j'suis un crevard  ::|:  Au moins ça lui permettra de s'intéresser au canard plus que par attrait du gain. (Et PAN! :trollololo: )

Et sinon félicitations à Mepeanuts, largement mérité  :;):

----------


## Mepeanuts

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci  !!!!

----------


## Sodium

Je suis très ému de ce grand honneur. Je voudrais avant tout remercier mes parents, car s'ils m'avaient conçu un peu plus intelligent et avec un minimum de dignité, je n'aurais jamais osé participer à ce prestigieux concours !

----------


## Mepeanuts

Par contre la fronde gronde sous nos fenêtres, apparemment ils réagissent au fait qu'aucun canard noir n'était représenté dans le concours... c'est vite dit ils n'ont pas vu sous le masque de Lonelystorm !

----------


## haik

w00t w00t!
la classe!
Félcitations à ceux qui me devancent au classement - je m'incline devant tant de...heu...talents? Créativités? 
Enfin bref, je pouvais pas espérer mieux  ::P:

----------


## Roland Flure

Félicitations aux gagnants ! Vous avez mérité vos lots  :;): 

Maintenant on attend les gagnants du concours précédent  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

On s'en occupe ce soir.

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## LonelyStorm

Au nom de l'Empire Galactique, merci à Canard PC pour avoir salué le Stormtrooper à la voix peu assurée que je suis !  ::):  Félicitation à tous les participants !

@Rouxbarbe Nous avons un proverbe chez nous qui donne a peu près "ne nourrissez pas le mynock" (du nom de cette charmante petite bête qui s'accroche aux vaisseaux et les bouffe petit à petit en leur pompant leur énergie). Je ne sais pas si tu es un mynock, mais dans le doute je me permets de répondre par un autre proverbe "C'est pas parce qu'on a un matricule récent qu'on ne fait pas partie de l'armée depuis longtemps".  :;):

----------


## Ninuna

Bravo à tous  :Clap:

----------


## Taro

Trop cool ! Voilà de quoi frimer au boulot en buvant mon thé Citron Lipton(R)(tm)(C)(P)(patent pending)(all rights reserved) en compilant du CUDA !  ::lol:: 

Merci  :;):

----------


## Lowren

Premier prix, je m'y attendais pas, merci !

Je remercie le jury qui a eu pitié du fait que je mendiais très fort pour un abo dans ma chanson  ::trollface::

----------


## eiremanoffrance

Bravo aux gagnants, c'était clairement du haut niveau...
Il ne me reste plus qu'un an pour prendre des cours de chants et devenir un vrai parolier....

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Oh. 
J'ai gagné quelque chose  :Emo: 
C'est un peu comme si c'était Noël... OH WAIT  ::o: 

En plus je dégoûte Flad, et ça c'est bien fait pour toutes les brimades qu'il me fait subir sur le topic des pronos de foot  ::trollface:: 
(mais je maintiens mon commentaire sur les mugs, ça aurait été un chouette geste  :;):  )

----------


## Lowren

Juste pour dire que Mr Ianou j'ai répondu à ton MP pour le lot mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça a marché, j'ai rien dans ma boite de messages envoyés.

Enfin de toute façon ça presse pas du tout, vu qu'en plus t'es en congés, mais c'était juste pour prévenir.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai bien reçu tes 2 mails.

----------


## Flad

> Oh. 
> J'ai gagné quelque chose 
> C'est un peu comme si c'était Noël... OH WAIT 
> 
> En plus je dégoûte Flad, et ça c'est bien fait pour toutes les brimades qu'il me fait subir sur le topic des pronos de foot 
> (mais je maintiens mon commentaire sur les mugs, ça aurait été un chouette geste  )


Comment ça rage sec chez le joufflu !  ::trollface::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Trop pas  :Cigare: 
Sois jaloux pendant que je jouerai à ... euh... Je sais pas quoi choisir  ::sad::

----------


## Taro

> Juste pour dire que Mr Ianou j'ai répondu à ton MP pour le lot mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça a marché, j'ai rien dans ma boite de messages envoyés.
> 
> Enfin de toute façon ça presse pas du tout, vu qu'en plus t'es en congés, mais c'était juste pour prévenir.


Je crois qu'il faut spécifier une option sur le forum CPC pour garder une copie dans les messages envoyés.

----------


## Flad

> Trop pas 
> Sois jaloux pendant que je jouerai à ... euh... Je sais pas quoi choisir


Football manager ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

::XD:: 

Bien joué p'tit saligaud  :^_^:

----------


## Grhyll

Yay bravo à tous, c'était fun comme concours  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Suis-je le seul à me demander si Mr Ianou se lève 2h du matin ou si, torturé par sa conscience professionnelle, il n'en parvenait pas à dormir de nous laisser dans l'attente ?
> Dans tous les cas, un tel dévouement c'est beau


C'est un Brestois, il était juste pas encore assez jean-claude pour aller dormir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yay bravo à tous, c'était fun comme concours


Ouai mais musicalement c'était de la merde.
Je suis désolé de vous l'annoncer mais aucun de vous fera carrière

----------


## Taro

:tired: 

Et alors ?

Tiens, t'as déjà chanté en solo devant 300 personnes ? Qu'on rigole  :Fourbe: 

Parce que moi oui. Non j'aurais pas pu faire carrière là-dedans, mais "qui que nous soyons, nous ne sommes jugés que par nos actes". C'est d'essayer qui compte.  :Tap: 

D'abord. Et j'ai gagné un mug. Eh ouais. Deal with it.  :Baffe:

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi je fais mon boulot 
J'ai toujours fait parti du groupe des râleurs 

Les mecs dans les soirées qui dansent jamais et passent la soirée à dire que toute façon les boum c'est de la merde.

----------


## Sodium

> Les mes dans les soirées qui dansent jamais et passe la soirée à dire que toute façon les boum c'est de la merde.


Il y a d'autres activés envisageables dans une soirée dansante ?  ::O:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Boire. Vomir. Crier "hé ! toi t'es bonne !". Se prendre des mandales.

----------


## Mr Ianou

La chanson de sodium si c'était Lagaff il en écoulait 300000 mini

----------


## Jolaventur

A ce sujet, vous pouvez faire un reccueil parce que même j'adore le mauvais gout, j'ai pas le courage de me fader 50 pages de topic.

Une sorte de Best of du pire.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

50 pages ? 
T'as un réglage spécial qui te met que 4 posts par page ? C'est pour pouvoir user tes souris moins vite ? 
 :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

Ouai 

Je suis un feignant 
7 pages c'est déjà trop. 

Sinon je préfère Petit canard/petit Lapin mais Meapeanuts envoi du paté aussi faut reconnaitre

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> sinon je préfère petit canard/petit lapin mais meapeanuts envoi du paté aussi faut reconnaitre


cqfd

----------


## Taro

Déterrage du topic. L'expédition /la réception des lots est prévue pour quand ?  ::): 

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a du courrier qui ne m'arrive pas (ou pas normalement, du moins) en ce moment, alors j'ai un peu peur d'avoir loupé le coche  ::unsure::

----------


## Lowren

Je pense que t'as rien loupé parce que j'ai rien non plus pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## Taro

Ca me rassure quelque part, merci, vu que y'a quelques soucis de courrier en ce moment.
J'avais un courrier avec un peu de valeur qui devait arriver, comme par hasard j'en ai pas vu la couleur  ::(: ... Et un Canard PC m'est arrivé abîmé (mais l'emballage était intact, curieux) mais ça va ils me l'ont renvoyé et là il était impeccable  ::): 

Bon, après, il est possible qu'on soit tous les deux dans la merde et qu'on ait loupé nos lots  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon, après, il est possible qu'on soit tous les deux dans la merde et qu'on ait loupé nos lots


Vous inquiétez pas, il sont très bien chez moi  :Cigare:

----------


## Taro

Quuuuuoi ?  ::o: 

Allez fais péter !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Job's done!  :Pipe:

----------


## Taro

::cry::  Noooon  :Emo:

----------


## Sodium

Rien reçu non plus, mais vu le temps nécessaire pour annoncer les gagnants, je ne m'attends pas à recevoir le lot avant que son connecteur ne soit plus compatible avec ma machine  ::ninja::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Ah oui Mr Ianou préviens nous quand ça part qu'on puisse guetter le facteur comme des clébards !

----------


## Taro

Vu que j'ai quelques soucis avec la réception de courrier, je devrais ptet faire livrer ça au taf d'ailleurs...

----------


## Sodium

Pareil, j'ai souvent des colis qui sont glissés derrière ma boîte au lettre et accessibles à n'importe quel passant, merci de nous informer quand l'envoi sera fait  ::):

----------


## Taro

Du coup c'est possible de spécifier un autre adresse, plus sûre ?

----------


## Flad

> Du coup c'est possible de spécifier un autre adresse, plus sûre ?


Oui donne la mienne !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

:tired:  Lolno

----------


## Lowren

Je pense que vous avez le temps d'y penser de toute façon...  ::ninja::

----------


## Mepeanuts

Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un ordre d'idée sur la date d'envoi des lots ? Ya Maryvonne de la compta qui voulait savoir  ::): 
Merci

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mr Ianou m'a dit que la com' était passée (auprès de la rédac' j'imagine ?), y a plus qu'à  :^_^:

----------


## Lowren

J'espère qu'on les aura d'ici un mois et demi parce qu'après moi je déménage en Norvège (ça va être drôle pour l'abo 6 mois ça aussi tiens  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai qu'une seul personne qui normalement n'a pas été honoré (car jeu pas sortit + problème d'adresse).

Je demanderai un résumé prochainement.

Un peu après bouclage.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Sauf erreur je n'ai rien vu venir Mr Ianou, tu dis que c'est parti?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ben je vais prendre la température.

Je sais que parfois ça mets un peu de temps mais on est jamais à l'abris d'une erreur (surtout avec les pieds nickelés que nous sommes).

----------


## Taro

Des pieds... nickelés ? Je croyais qu'on était entre palmipèdes, ici ? Vous n'auriez donc pas les pieds palmés ? Imposture ! Trahison ! Au bûcher !  :Cell: 

...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sodium

Rien reçu ici.

----------


## Taro

Moi non plus, mais c'est normal, mon jeu n'est pas encore sorti. Du coup le reste n'a pas été envoyé non plus, à priori.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

C'est donc de ta faute  ::o: 
Au bûcher !  :Cell:

----------


## Mepeanuts

ouais le temps que ton jeu sorte ma CG sera obsolète ! Vandale !  :Cell:

----------


## Flad

Qu'on me donne son gain !  :Cell: 
(tente le coup)

----------


## Taro

Non mais, le reste de MES LOTS n'a pas été envoyé, les vôtres n'ont pas attendu. Et oui, j'en ai plusieurs, vous pouvez jelly.  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> vous pouvez jelly.

----------


## Sodium

Merci de nous tenir au courant de si on doit s'inquiéter ou non de n'avoir rien reçu, si l'on doit aller se plaindre auprès de la poste mieux vaut ne pas laisser trainer.

----------


## Lowren

Je doute que ça soit la poste, perso j'ai rien ici non plus.

----------


## Taro

Rien pour le moment !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon j'espère que ce sera avant noël prochain.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

::XD:: 

Ouaip... En tout cas ça incite pas vraiment à recommencer, ni aux Géants Verts à se démener je pense...

----------


## Mepeanuts



----------


## Sodium

Je m'insurge, je comptais utiliser le ssd pour stocker certains de mes instrument virtuels et faire encore plus de musique de merde plus rapidement.
Vous m'avez cassé ma cadence.

----------


## Lowren

C'est con ce que je vais dire mais moi j'achète même plus le mag que j'avais l'habitude de prendre de temps en temps, je me dis que l'abo va arriver et que je l'aurais en double  ::ninja:: 
J'ai lu le test de Stardew Valley discrètement au buraliste aujourd'hui histoire d'avoir ma dose  ::siffle::  Je pense que je vais finir par l'acheter cette semaine finalement.

----------


## haik

Haha, un peu pareil, je suis en manque de CPC (alors, que ,bon, dans le pire des cas un numéro en double, c'est pas grave).
Du coup, je fais plus caca depuis 1 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Messieurs dames,

J'ai enfin confirmation que c'est quasi envoyé.En fait, il fallait attendre que les lapins de pâques nous fassent tous ça.
On connais plein de monde dans le milieu des lapins mais aucun renne.
C'est ballot  ::ninja::  

Veuillez me dire quand c'est bon. Allez 15 jours max.
Sinon je déboule à Paris a coup de masque de lapin faire un remake de "Hotline miami" dans les locaux.

----------


## Taro

Cool ! Merci !

A titre perso, du coup, y'a moyen de savoir si ça va arriver au taf ou à la maison ?  ::):

----------


## Flad

J'ai toujours rien reçu, alors certes je n'avais rien gagné m'enfin quand même....
 ::ninja::

----------


## Lowren

Bon, bonne nouvelle si ça bouge.

J'espère que mon abo commencera pour le prochain mag  ::):  ça a mis le temps mais moi je suis déjà super contente d'avoir gagné le gros lot.

----------


## Taro

Pareil, et étant déjà abonné un mug et un jeu c'est trop la fierté  ::lol::

----------


## Lowren

Mesdemoiselles Messieurs, aujourd'hui est un grand jour. Je peux annoncer que j'ai reçu mon jeu et que mon abo a démarré puisque je viens de recevoir le dernier mag dans ma boîte aux lettres en même temps que le jeu.

Donc ça arrive !  ::): 

Encore merci pour les lots  ::lol::

----------


## Taro

Bon, eh ben merci pour l'info, je vais surveiller avec attention de mon côté.  ::):

----------


## Mepeanuts

Colis bien reçu de mon côté, merci les Géants Verts !  ::):

----------


## Taro

Pour l'instant rien pour moi  ::cry::  sur aucune des deux adresses possibles  ::(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bien reçu de mon côté aussi, samedi dernier !  ::lol::

----------


## Taro

Rien de mon côté  ::cry::  je dois m'inquiéter ? C'est vraiment parti ? Je peux savoir à quelle adresse du coup ?  ::sad::

----------

